

Adventurize - new Minecraft advertising service - tsandy
http://adventurize.com/

======
BenjaminRH
Hey! Developer here. Thanks for posting this. Adventurize is a new advertising
platform that allows advertisers to display in-game ads to Minecraft players
through a Bukkit/Tekkit plugin. It's also built with Meteor.

We're in beta for server owners now, for testing and to gauge community
reaction.

~~~
tsandy
I'm signed up as a server ;)

